# The big goofy boy 'Rafa' is now 1 year old!



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

Well my puppy Rafa has celebrated his very 1st birthday!

He is as big and goofy as ever, weighs 28 kg (62 pounds) and is so gentle, but boisterous. :grin

The past 10 months have been magical with him, I've never had a puppy/dog before and Vizsla was definitely the right breed for me.

Here are a few pictures of him celebrating his birthday :wink


----------



## Dallyo (Jan 27, 2018)

Happy birthday Rafa 😊. He looks like he's had a fab day.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A big happy Barkday to you.


----------



## MaxB (Mar 11, 2019)

Great pictures....liking your garden, isn't it great that finally summer has arrived on this side of the world, I thought I was never going to warm up.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Happy 1st and many more Rafa


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

MaxB said:


> Great pictures....liking your garden, isn't it great that finally summer has arrived on this side of the world, I thought I was never going to warm up.


I was liking the garden too, but Rafa went from picture 1, grew to picture 2, then used those very large paws in picture 3, digging for stones lol! :eek


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

Happy birthday Rafa!
Love your pics, he looks a lot of fun.

Greta has just had her first birthday, she had a poached egg!

I'm very much in love with her now but she's been a hand full compared to my first V. Someone at work mentioned just a couple of days ago that they couldn't believe how different my dogs were considering they were the same breed. They concluded that Amber was an introvert and Greta is an extrovert! 
Some pics of Greta.


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

Greta said:


> Happy birthday Rafa!
> Love your pics, he looks a lot of fun.
> 
> Greta has just had her first birthday, she had a poached egg!
> ...


Greta looks adorable, happy 1st birthday!

That second photo at the bottom of the staircase made me laugh, reminded me of when our baby shark Rafa turned into a great white shark and completely ripped apart his memory foam mattress in the garden, so much so it looked like it had been snowing! I couldn't believe how small the pieces of foam were lol :eek


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

Memory foam, that would have been lots and lots of fun to turn into snow!

Luckily I moved house shortly before getting Greta and had not started decorating. Good job because she's even had a go at the plaster on the walls! I think I'll wait a few more months.......


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

we simply called that phase xmas in July))


----------

